# BFQ for gentoo-sources-4.5

## Juippisi

Hey, 

BFQ patch has been updated for 4.5 kernel and I noticed there was an update to gentoo-sources today (4.5.3), but it doesnt include the BFQ patch set. Any idea when it will be added?

----------

## khayyam

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

> BFQ patch has been updated for 4.5 kernel and I noticed there was an update to gentoo-sources today (4.5.3), but it doesnt include the BFQ patch set. Any idea when it will be added?

 

Juippisi ... I noticed it's absence when using genpatches with a 4.5.2-ck ... that shouldn't be a show-stopper as you have epatch_user, or 'patch -p1 --dry-run -d /usr/src/linux <bfq-<version>.patch'.

That said if its anything like 4.5.2 it should probably have the code-name "crash-a-delic" ;)

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

Been using BFQv7r11 on zen-sources 4.5 for a few weeks here, no problems from that code at all...

----------

## Juippisi

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> that shouldn't be a show-stopper as you have epatch_user, or 'patch -p1 --dry-run -d /usr/src/linux <bfq-<version>.patch'.

 

True, I had forgotten that option since lately with Gentoo everything has been served right. 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> That said if its anything like 4.5.2 it should probably have the code-name "crash-a-delic" 

 

So, you'd suggest waiting until v7r12 is released? I'd rather do that than get crashes with my computer. It's been working fine until now...

----------

## khayyam

 *Juippisi wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   That said if its anything like 4.5.2 it should probably have the code-name "crash-a-delic"  
> 
> So, you'd suggest waiting until v7r12 is released? I'd rather do that than get crashes with my computer. It's been working fine until now...

 

Juippisi ... sorry for any confusion, I wasn't speaking about BFQ I was speaking about 4.5.2 in general, or more exactly for me ;)

best ... khay

----------

## Juippisi

Heh, cheers for the clarification ;)

I'll proceed updating now!

----------

## wrc1944

For those interested, here's a related thread where I posted links to the "official" BFQ patches for all previous and current kernels, plus instructions in case you aren't familiar with how it's done.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7882628-highlight-bfq.html#7882628

----------

